# Club head slipping off shaft



## BrianDamage (Mar 7, 2010)

Just wondering what my options are here?  Repair, replace shafts (probably not worth it), buy new ones?  I don't have a picture of my clubs but if you click on the link and look at the 4th picture down on the page this is what has happened to mine.  As you can see from the picture the club head is actually coming off the shaft.  This is happening on most of my irons.  
Are they knackered?  I don't notice a problem in performance.

http://www.golfbidder.co.uk/help/411/what-we-dont-buy.html


----------



## CannyFifer (Mar 7, 2010)

splash out mate on a decent 2nd hand set as it will work out cheaper and you will have some good irons.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Mar 7, 2010)

Some of my clubs do that from time to time. I just twist them back into the head and off we go. Think if you ask your pro hell probably say hell need to glue them back in but not sure on what price itll cost you.


----------



## BrianDamage (Mar 7, 2010)

I've just had a go and I can't move them at all.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Mar 7, 2010)

If you heat them for couple of seconds theyll move with no trouble at all. Ive never tried heating it up myself but have seen my local pro do it and they moved into the head with ease.


----------



## BrianDamage (Mar 7, 2010)

What did the pro heat them with?


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Mar 7, 2010)

Some kind of strip heater thing it didnt look like anything specially. Cant you ask your local pro to do it for you as it wouldnt be that expensive (maybe Â£5) to do all of your set?


----------



## BrianDamage (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah probably a good idea.  

Cheers for the advice.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2010)

How old are the clubs? It might just be they are getting old and the aruldite used to glue them together has become brittle and is giving way. If your budget could stretch it might be worth investing in some newer clubs (or 2nd hand via e-bay). The danger is one flying off as you hit a shot. If you use a range the vibration against the mat will only exacerbate the problem


----------



## BrianDamage (Mar 7, 2010)

They're 2007 model.

I used to use the range quite a bit but use a field nearby now as I prefer the grass.


----------



## Iaing (Mar 7, 2010)

Borrow a hairdryer off your missus and heat the hosel. This'll melt the glue and the head will pop right off.

Clean off the old glue from the tip of the shaft and inside the hosel and get some Araldite from B&Q, mix it and stick the head back on.

Or get a pro to do it.


----------



## golfcitydweller (Mar 7, 2010)

don`t think it`s a massive prolem - looks like it just the ferell(not sure if that`s the right spelling) that`s come off ..u can also try putting it in hot tap water and it`ll push back on easily -stick a dab of plastics/metal glue and hey presto ! u don`t need to buy new irons ....simples !!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2010)

Your pro should do that pretty cheaply as there isn't the cost of a new shaft etc involved. I only asked about the irons in case they were really old when an upgrade may have made more sense. It should be an easy job for the pro though.


----------



## SharkAttack (Mar 7, 2010)

At that age the heads shouldn't be coming off, UNLESS you are washing them in really hot water (Some people put all there clubs in very hot water at once). You should always wash them in luke warm water one at a time.

If this is not the case then it is most likely the ferules that have moved.

Shark


----------



## haplesshacker (Mar 7, 2010)

I had the same thing. Thought the head was coming off. The club pro's looked and tugged at it and said that it was just the plastic ferrule that had slid up slightly. 

All I did was took their advice and warmed the ferrule up with a little steam from the kettle, and slid the thing back to the hosel. Job done.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 8, 2010)

Had this same chat the other day in here http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk//showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/208010/an/0/page/0#208010

cost me Â£2 to have my 7 iron head glued back on by the pro.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 8, 2010)

STOP
Dont waste your money on new clubs.
99 times out of a 100, the heads are NOT slipping off.
If you want to check, stand the clubs up in a line, they should all be 1/2 in difference in length from 5-6 or 3-4 and so on.
If the heads have come loose, you will see the difference in length of overall club.
As has been said before, the ferrule has just moved up the shaft, not the head moving down.
Take the lid off your kettle and place the ferrule into the steam for a few seconds. Then, using a rag, push the ferrule down against the head. Job done and a huge saving on a new set of irons.
HTH


----------



## BrianDamage (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice one bob.  I shall give that a go.


----------



## BrianDamage (Mar 8, 2010)

Champion bob.  Good as new now.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 8, 2010)

Good news.

That's a


----------



## ritchieis (Mar 9, 2010)

STOP
Dont waste your money on new clubs.
99 times out of a 100, the heads are NOT slipping off.
If you want to check, stand the clubs up in a line, they should all be 1/2 in difference in length from 5-6 or 3-4 and so on.
If the heads have come loose, you will see the difference in length of overall club.
As has been said before, the ferrule has just moved up the shaft, not the head moving down.
Take the lid off your kettle and place the ferrule into the steam for a few seconds. Then, using a rag, push the ferrule down against the head. Job done and a huge saving on a new set of irons.
HTH
		
Click to expand...

Hi.

The same thing has happend with my driver, is this the same process as above despite the shaft being graphite and not steel?

Cheers


----------



## BrianDamage (Mar 9, 2010)

My irons have graphite shafts mate not steel.


----------



## ritchieis (Mar 9, 2010)

Question answered then!! Cheers for that!!


----------

